# Mujaddara Advise?



## Mucho Bocho (May 23, 2013)

Recently I discovered Mujaddra (Lebanese Lentil and Rice). I'm flat out in love with this vegetarian dish. Definitely a fried eggs best friend.

I wonder if others have any experience with this dish? I've read at least twenty recipes on the web and have cooked it three times. Its not giving me that same yummy warm feeling like this Lebanese restaurant in Raleigh. I'd love any feedback.

One trick I learned was to cook the Bulgur (or Rice) in the drained water of the lentils. I was also going to use the whey from the drained yogurt in place of the water too.

For spices its usually: Cumin, Allspice and Cinnamon based. I substituted Garam Marsala (it tasted to Indian-ey) I'm sure someone has a better spice combo?

Here is the Wiki on it

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mujaddara

Any experience with this Lebanese dish?


----------



## TB_London (May 23, 2013)

Maybe try ras el hanout instead of garam masala


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 23, 2013)

TB, Whoo, good suggestion. Do you have a recipe for this spice concoction?


----------



## GlassEye (May 23, 2013)

I had not heard of this, but lentils and rice is delicious in every form so I will be watching this.


----------



## ecchef (May 23, 2013)

Ras al hanout is like curry....everyone has their own blend. I've tried to nail down my own formula but it's still a WIP. Just not quite right yet. Got any pics of the final product?


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 23, 2013)

Ra's a Ghul?
I thought that was a Batman character?


----------



## jayhay (May 23, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> Ra's a Ghul?
> I thought that was a Batman character?



Lol, nice. Was waiting for that!


----------



## cnochef (May 26, 2013)

If you like that, I would recommend this instead:

http://www.food.com/recipe/punjabi-dal-makhani-301613

Tons of flavor and you serve it with basmati rice too.


----------



## cwrightthruya (May 26, 2013)

My wife loves this dish also and created hers from about 3 different recipes. 

Cut 3 medium to large onions into thin rings. Fry in 1/3 cup grapeseed oil until they are brown and crispy (almost burnt). Set aside to drain. 

In 1 cup water, cook 1/2 cup lentils, 1 chopped carrot (not traditional, but adds a nice color and flavor), and 5-6 sliced cloves of garlic. Cook ~25-30 minutes covered (they should not be done at this point). For this, she only adds pepper and cumin.

In a larger pot add 1/2 cup rice and toast slightly. Take 1/2 of the onions and put into the rice pot. Add 1 cup water and let the rice cook in the onion water. When the pot gets dry, add the contents of the lentil pot in with the rice (there should be some water left in this pot). Cook for an additional 10-15 minutes and add water as needed. 

When serving your dish, add some of the crispy fried onions on top for garnish...and remember to enjoy!


----------

